# Rear Rack?



## csiress2 (Apr 7, 2007)

I have a KHS Aero Turbo and I am looking for a rear rack that connects to the seat stays. I have no eyelets, so it'll have connect the seat stays on top and on bottom.
Does any know of a good brand and where to purchase?

Thank you for your help.

Craig II


----------



## llama31 (Jan 13, 2006)

You can use seat collars and p-clamps, like these

http://www.universalcycles.com/shopping/product_details.php?id=23925&category=3537
http://www.universalcycles.com/shopping/product_details.php?id=23928&category=3537

Or you can just buy p-clamps or other hardware from a hardware store. 

And Old Man Mountain makes nice racks that will work for you but pricey

http://www.oldmanmountain.com/Pages/RackPages/RearRacks.html


----------



## ryball (Sep 19, 2008)

Axiom has racks that attach at the QR and the brake bridge. That is worlds better IMO than p-clamps.

http://www.axiomgear.com/products/gear/racks/

http://www.axiomgear.com/products/gear/racks/rear-racks/streamliner-road-dlx/
http://www.axiomgear.com/products/gear/racks/rear-racks/streamliner-road/


----------



## csiress2 (Apr 7, 2007)

Cool, Thanks.
So that'll work on any rear rack?
Can any suggest a light weight rack? I'll be using it for commuting to work (clothes, shoes, tube...).


----------



## PaulRivers (Sep 11, 2006)

Yup, I was going to mention the Axiom and Old Man Mountain ones, and the seat collars.

Tubus also make a couple of racks specifically for bikes without rack mounts, like the Tubus Fly:
http://www.thetouringstore.com/TUBUS/Fly/FLY PAGE.htm

Or you can buy any of their other racks and use the seatpost collar mentioned above plus their quick release rack mounting kit:
http://www.thetouringstore.com/TUBUS/Fit Solutions/FIT SOLUTIONS PAGE.htm


----------



## Scooper (Mar 4, 2007)

I've got a Tubus Luna lightweight stainless (13.7 oz) rear rack that attaches to the brake bridge using the brake mounting bolt and a monostay. I absolutely love it.

I use Lone Peak panniers on the rack.


----------



## csiress2 (Apr 7, 2007)

Thank you all for your help and suggestions. I appreciate them. I found a solution on the cheap/inexpensive. I hope to post pics later.

Craig II


----------

